# My BNSF SD70-ACE Duo.



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Just messing about with focus and angles and snapped a few pictures, I love the colour scheme and details of these engines!





































Enjoy!


----------



## StarterTycoon (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks good, I do like the orange and black with the yellow tones. The 3rd pic has great depth to it, what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice, detailed diesels:thumbsup: I like the grainy effect of the first pic.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

looks good, but consider tripod and lowering ISO and speed, you will get much better results. noise is really distracting


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

All the pictures are the standard camera in my Iphone 4. The phone has some issues, but it really is an amazing camera! And the grainy effect is an filter you can put right on the photo on the phone.

It's my favorite colour scheme by far.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

MattyVoodoo said:


> All the pictures are the standard camera in my Iphone 4. The phone has some issues, but it really is an amazing camera! And the grainy effect is an filter you can put right on the photo on the phone.
> 
> It's my favorite colour scheme by far.


Pretty amazing for a phone:thumbsup:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Matty, 

Sharp engines...:thumbsup:
I really like the side by side pics.

Greg


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice engines....I like that paint scheme.


----------

